
Cholesterol studies pushed sunny side, but egg research came from industry funds - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/12/13/cholesterol-studies-promoted-sunny-side-eggs-research-was-hatched-out-industry-funding/
======
LinuxBender
Dietary cholesterol is at most 25% of your serum cholesterol. Your cells and
your liver will make up to 4G per day as required. There is no such thing as
good or bad cholesterol. It is just a transport mechanism. People tend to
conflate high LDL comprised of small dense particles with high LDL in general.
If your LDL is high, then your doctor should be getting you a low-density
lipoprotein spectrum graph. If the small dense particles are high, then you
need to find the root cause, which is typically inflammation and most commonly
from insulin resistance or an infection.

Eat all the eggs you want. They are the second most efficient form of protein
next to human breast milk. They also contain a wide range of vitamins and
amino acids that are important for good health.

~~~
JPLeRouzic
>> inflammation ... most commonly from insulin resistance

Please could you elaborate, this is new for me (I am a layman in medicine).

Thanks

